# Frame Marking?



## 37Rider (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello, I have begun the clean up of my 1937 CCM Ivanhoe double bar and noticed this marking in white on the down tube. Anyone know what it was?

thanks
-WS


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 18, 2021)

Looked the same as this


----------

